# Rhinestone Effect



## neeci2 (Nov 7, 2007)

I was looking though here for info about getting glitter and jewels rhinestone on your shirts. Found some good info about glitter and the glue and mixes. I didnt find anything about rhinestones or a service the offer rhinestones and glitter all underone roof. Googled the rhinestone serivces and got some interesting resaults. Custom T Shirt - Rhinestone t shirt - Personalized Shirts, Tank Tops and Clothing in Swarovski Crystal, Custom Rhinestone T-shirts, Rhinestone Shirts and Apparel,
Personalized Custom Swarovski crystal rhinestone t-shirts, tank tops, Mrs. shirts, bridesmaids, weddings, graduation business logo gifts and more, and there is www.*rhinestone*revival.com/ . All look to have pretty good serivces. Has any one thought of using rhinestones on ther t-shirts? IF so,Did you go though a service such as one of these? If so, how did it go? Did the shirt look the way you wanted them to look? Was buying though the company expenisve? Like your order where like 500 shirts for like 8000 dollars. If you did the process yourself of putting the stones on, how did the shirt come out? Was it hard? Was it expensive? I know there are alot of question but i really like the rhinestone espeially cuz i am doing a woman's clothing line.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just did a short footage on how to do rhinestones with a kandi kane. Not as many stones as the one you showed and it was to just add to the look of a tee. If you do tees like the ones on the sites you linked, you would have to have them made or buy a setter. I'll have it done by days end.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Putting Rhinestones on shirts is not hard, two ways to go about this you can buy transfers made for you or hand set a transfer oh and the third bedazzel hand placement tool, you will need a heat press if you are going to do this from transfers either you make yourself or pre-made for you. The shirts look very blinged out when you finish and are very popular now but cost a bit to produce. As far as glitter ,foils,and metalics go two ways here also, screen printed transfers made for you, do it yourself(good sized learning curve) or cad cut with a vinyl cutter again learning curve but great for one of shirts, there are metallics , glitters and flock you can work with in this method in which you can add rhinestones to accent the effects on flock etc, none of this is hard to do it just has a trial and error period but once you get the hang of it, its pretty simple,, these metods allows you to highly personalize your efforts,,, I hope this help a little.

Roger


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a example of using flock glitter and rhinestones on a hat.


----------



## neeci2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Plan b and Buechee, thanks so much. As always you ask a question and get a cup over flowth of info. I was going to ask about tht type of process the flock. My Bf just brought a shirt like that. Its black w/a gold design on it and in certan areas has a jewel here and jewel there. While tht is one of the option i was considering doing also. So you all are saying that it would be e-zier to do the rhinestone thing myself instead of getting a fullment service to do it? and that if they do it, right? Thanks again for the wealthy of info.   Here is a pic of that shirt


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That looks like a screen print flock method with stone placement maybe by hand.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

This was my 1st how to video. I just put it together today.

YouTube - How to rhinestone part 1


----------



## Lyflyk (Nov 25, 2007)

it must be my lucky day.I came on hoping to ask you guys about how i can make my life easier as far as making templates for studs/crystals.Is there an easy way of converting an image into uniform dots that are a specific size.and if not does anyone know another method by which i can create my transfers ?Regards



Lyflyk


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

lyflyk....if you are doing more than one of a design..you can have someone...maybe like me.. make a template for you in the size stones you are using..the template will be sized accordingly and then you can 'brush' the stones into the holes. most stones will just fall into place..those that don't can be brushed out and redo..takes very little time..then put the carrier sheet on them...it will pick up the stones and you place the back on...then place on shelf for shipping..The template is then ready for the next or later use. You will find several places to do this I am sure. You will of course pay more for the template than just a design...it is all in what your market is. 

you can also place stones on a garment and then use heat press to set...or you can place stone on your own design and try lifting with carrier...will work most of the time...well some of the time anyway..


----------



## Lyflyk (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you for replyin me charles.I think i have seen a video using the method you talk about and it looked quite straight forward but i dont get how the crystals just fall into place like that.Would the template u make be like a card with holes in it where i can brush the crystals into without them falling through and furthermore i still need to be able to make the image so how does your service help me and also if possible please pm me a price list so i can look it over please ?Regards


Lylyk


----------



## neeci2 (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for the link. So you screen print the design and want back and did the rhinestones? If so that is cool. Are you almost finish w/ part 2 yet?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

neeci2 said:


> thanks for the link. So you screen print the design and want back and did the rhinestones? If so that is cool. Are you almost finish w/ part 2 yet?


I have not started part two. I'll see if I have a tee to do. I might do one for myself, I've been thinking of that. Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

lyflyk...can't PM you as your mail box is full...won't take the PM...send me a PM with contact phone number and I will call


----------

